# Nerve center new prop controller



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got a heads up at mhc 2009 from monster guts about thier new nerve center prop controller. It looks to be very nice with some cool features.You can check it out here.

http://monsterguts.com/prop-controllers/nerve-center/prod_193.html


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT's a sweet controller. Even a Luddite like me could program complex movement. Be perfect for a greeter.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Dean from Monsterguts told me he finally got the Nerve Center Prop controller in and is shipping this week. Can't wait to get mine and finish my MIB.


----------

